

Stradivarius violins lose in blind test against new ones - tshtf
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/stradivarius-violins-lose-in-blind-test-against-new-ones-1.2601191

======
toconnor
If the blind test was conducted similar to the one the they did in 2011 then
I'd say the results are pretty suspect.
[http://www.violinist.com/blog/laurie/20121/13039/](http://www.violinist.com/blog/laurie/20121/13039/)

